
Show HN: TAYL 2.0 – Make listening your new reading habit - mickel
https://www.tayl.app
======
mickel
Almost six months after the initial release, I'm now happy to officially
launch version 2.0 of TAYL.

This release brings not only support for more languages and voices (now
totalling 180+ voices in 30+ languages), but also marks TAYL's entry on the
smartphone market. With native apps for iOS and Android you can bring your
Tales with you at all times, and create new Tales easily right from your
phone's share sheet

Now it's easier than ever to integrate TAYL with thousands of other apps and
workflows without writing a single line of code. Send tweets straight to your
podcast for listening, subscribe to a blog and listen to each new post or send
your Tale's audio version to your own website for publishing. The
possibilities are endless, and I can't wait to hear about the creative use-
cases you come up with!

All of the above is nice, but my primary goal of version 2.0 is to make TAYL
accessible to more people worldwide. I try to do this with the introduction of
a new plan, called Standard. It's an affordable plan that gives you 5-7 hours
of audio per month, using the standard voices, for the low price of a single
coffee ️

I'll be answering any questions about the v2 launch here or on Product Hunt
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tayl-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tayl-2-0)

